# Selling a house in Portugal



## nora_inglesa (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi All, 

We are thinking of selling our flat and want to know what to expect. Have any of you sold recently and what were the best/worst bits of the process compared to your home countries? 

Anything we should be particularly on the look out for? 

Thanks!


----------



## sharky (Feb 10, 2011)

Estate agents charge 5% commision and do very little for it. Some may charge less for sole listing. If you have a desiriable property expect other estate agents coming out of the woodwork with promises of clients wanting your property. Don't beleive them. Portuguse estate agents seem to think the more properties they have on their books the better so they either use your property as a show home to sell other similar cheaper properties.
We recently sold our house in Portugal and it was not a pleasent experience. The estate agent in question I consider to be a fraudster and a confidence trickster. He still owes us over €400 euros after he said he would collect the credit we had accrued on our EDP bill. As we are no longer in Portugal I don't hold out much hope of getting this money. 
I don't know where you are but this estate agent we used was based in San Martinho Do Porto. If you are selling in this area send me a PM and I'll give you his name.


----------



## nora_inglesa (Jan 9, 2009)

That sounds awful. I had heard about the 5% already, but its shocking compared to the UK's lower rates. Did you consider selling it yourself? I have been thinking about it as people keep saying they don't do much for the money.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Do get a solicitor to act for you even if people say you do not need one when selling. Where are you by the way?


----------



## nora_inglesa (Jan 9, 2009)

We are in Cascais - do you have a solicitor recommendation?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry, no. We live in Central Portugal.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Try:

Fátima Araújo

Rua Dr. José Joaquim de Almeida nº 662-A
2775-594 Carcavelos
Portugal

+351 (21) 4535318


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Shysters all of them. A 90 year old friend recently put his property on the market with a very large estate agency who lied their way to getting him to commit to an 'exclusive deal'. That deal turned out to be a one year long contract until August 2017. It will automatically renew unless the seller gives 10 days notice in writing. The commission rate is 5% +IVA with a minimum charge of €5,000. The property is on the market for €79,000.

Now another agent had crawled out of the woodwork saying he has a firm buyer and he even showed us €500 that the buyer wanted to put down to ensure a deal. When we explained that the buyer is trapped in an exclusive contract he said not to worry about it as it was unenforceable, blah... blah... blah! His client was offering €77,000 out of which he wanted €3,000 + IVA and of course the other bunch of crooks will still have to be paid their €5,000 + IVA.

So, if anyone wants a nice little apartment at Praia da Tocha, I know where there will be a nice one for sale next August!


----------

